# New to Mini Donkeys - Advise Welcome



## ranchgirl (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and looking for helpful information regarding the ownership of mini donkeys. I grew up on a ranch in South Dakota. I have owned horses and other livestock all my life. We currently have 4 quarter horse geldings. My 11-yr-old son has decided he'd like a mini donkey. I have a friend who breeds a few for his exotic animal sale every year. I have a few concerns, though.

We will be buying a weanling and I am worried that when we bring all the equines together for the winter closer to the house, that the little donkey may get kicked or injured by the big guys.

I am also wondering how hardy they are. I've read literature that says donkeys can be susceptible to illness when they get wet and/or chilled. We do not have a fully enclosed barn, just a 3-sided shed.

Are they a lot more difficult to train compared to horses?

Are they prone to laminitis? I'd really prefer to buy mini horse, but my son is set on a donkey. I don't want to disappoint him, but I know who'll be stuck dealing with the situation if something should happen such as illness or injury.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay, I don't know much but I'll give some advice for what it's worth.

If you decide to get a Jack have him gelded ASAP. ASAP.

Yes, they are as prone to Laminitis as any horse.

They are very smart and quite determined. You need infinite patience and knowledge to train them.

Don't think I'd want a mini donkey sharing with a herd of big guys. Guess it depends on the relationship but the sheer difference in size woud be a worry and accidents do happen. But I certainly wouldn't want him on his own either. Why not get 2.

There is a Lucky Three Ranch site which is all about Donkeys and Mules. Worth a look.

Donkeys originated in hot, dry climates. They don't like being wet. There is nothing as miserable looking as a donkey standing in the rain. That said mine have never been sick in the 8 years I have had them. But of course this is Australia and winter temperatures are comparatively mild.

My donkeys are English/Irish. I'd love to have a mini but they are too expensive over here.

Welcome to the donkey world. They are very special creatures.


----------

